# Best Black Sabbath vocalist!



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

It has been a heated discussion between myself and some comrades of mine as to who did better vocals for *Black Sabbath* whether it be Ronnie James Dio or of course the bumbling yet lovable drug addict Ozzy Osbourne! I'm not quite sure if this thread has been posted before, hell i'm not even sure if i'm posting it in the right forum but hopefully Z will direct my post where need be.

My vote goes for Ronnie James Dio!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Man did you pick a good topic and question. I love them both. But Ronnie just seems to do it for me. I will have to pick him. Maybe he should have his own show like Ozzy.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Ronnie James's voice fit Black Sabbath's music but, unlike other bands who got new singers, they never wrote or recorded any new songs after Ozzy left the band and all Ronnie James did was sing Ozzy's (and the rest of the bands) songs. 

Black Sabbath is, and always be, Ozzy, Tony Iommi, Geezer Butler (who is one of the best bassist ever), and Bill Ward.....period! Get the DVD "The Last Supper" and it will show you just what I'm talking about.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Eyes_in_the_dark said:


> Ronnie James's voice fit Black Sabbath's music but, unlike other bands who got new singers, they never wrote or recorded any new songs after Ozzy left the band and all Ronnie James did was sing Ozzy's (and the rest of the bands) songs.


Where did you come by this information? I happen to know they recorded two studio albums after Ozzy left ( _Heaven and Hell, The Mob Rules) _an one live one (_ Live Evil_ ) Dio came back for another album in the 90's and the band put out _Dehumanizer._ Check them out and get back to me on this. Trust me, Ronnie contributed far more to *Black Sabbath *than he's ever given credit for. While I agree 100% his vocals are the best suited to the bands music, you are woefully misinfomed. I think you will get a kick out of those albums I named as I think they are some of the band's and yes, Dio's best work.

RJD is a FAR SUPERIOR vocalist than Ozzy is and I love Ozzy's work.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I had to vote Ozzy...it just wasn't Black Sabbath to me without Ozzy!
Just like Van Halen was more like Van Hagar after Diamond Dave,
Could you imagine any other singer trying to take on "Sweet Child of Mine" other than Axl Rose, as terrible as his voice was?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Jack Reaper said:


> Could you imagine any other singer trying to take on "Sweet Child of Mine" other than Axl Rose, as terrible as his voice was?


Jack, if I NEVER hear that song again in this lifetime, I will die a happy man.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Of course the new singer for Black Sab isn't half bad. I forgot his name though.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sinister, I mis-spoke and should have said they made no new music in *Collaboration with* Ronnie James, I believe all songs on Heaven and Hell and The Mob Rules were written and produced by Tony and Geezer. I also believe Live Evil was produced by, again, by Tony and Geezer.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Check this out: http://www.black-sabbath.com/discog/index.html

Everything RJD did with them was a collaboration with Butler and Iommi. Ronnie James Dio was almost directly responsible for the songs of that era of the Sabs.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And we can't forget about Rainbow either. I am surprised the tally is so close.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Check this out: http://www.black-sabbath.com/discog/index.html
> 
> Everything RJD did with them was a collaboration with Butler and Iommi. Ronnie James Dio was almost directly responsible for the songs of that era of the Sabs.


ROFL...OK...OK I give...but I still like Ozzy the best, anything else is not Sabbath.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I bought a Black Sabbath album with RJD once , that is the same number of times I listened to said album. once. I also had a Dio album...the title was...somthin' about wolves, if that says anything. On the other hand I've worn out paranoid about seven times. 1-8 track 1-album 3-tape and 2-cd's.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Ozzy. I'm a purist, I guess.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Well to each his own, everyone has their opinion hell one of my friends think that Dio is just barely a step above King Diamond, I guess it's just a matter of preference eh?!?


----------

